# A good Bakery/Dessert Atty



## craigb (3/4/18)

I picked up the Wasp Nano RDTA a few months ago, and this little beast opened up the joys of Fruity menthols for me. Loving it in that regard. But for me, the Wasp is not doing so deliciously with Bakery desert stuff.

I currently have the Azeroth RDTA, but it's nearing retirement as the plastic top cap has gotten a tad too close to the coils, too many times (vaping plastic is not fun).

I'm humbly beseeching this esteemed gathering for advice on an atty that is reasonably priced (lets use ~R500 as a discussion point) that meets the following (sometimes subjective) criteria
- semi restricted, I DL but enjoy a tight draw still
- Bakery/Desserts should shine
- capable of dealing with higher VG juices (I'm currently doing ~90% VG, but once this round of DIY is finished will probably go down to about 80%, maybe even 70% - this may be contributing to my faded flavour on the wasp, but the fruity menthols are at similar ratios)

This will be my primary 'driving' vape (45 minutes twice a day) so a decent capacity RDTA is my ideal. I'm wary of RTA's as my own personal experience has been patchy - my skill at wicking RTA's is abysmal, but if something like the Kylin is recommended highly enough, I'm determined to get it right.

Single or dual coil. I am approaching the phase of my vaping where ease of use and flavour rule supreme! I have a couple of RDA's if I want to chuck dank clouds.

It's for use on a dual battery regulated mod.

Thanks folks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (3/4/18)

I was on the same search, and I found nirvana with the Wotofo Nudge 22mm. I've tried quite a few, including the Hadaly, and the Nudge beats all. There are two top caps supplied, the one with the smaller airflow holes I think will be perfect for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

